# Wife’s or Girlfriends that smoke Cigars



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Just curious who enjoy’s a cigar with their spouse or significant other.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

no, she absolutely hates the smell and the hobby


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

talisker10 said:


> no, she absolutely hates the smell and the hobby


I'm with you man, well, not everyone has to like it. It's the smell more than spending money, but she really dislikes both :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I thought of this when I was visiting a cigar lounge and this beautiful lady came in and purchased some cigars for herself and friends, said she was an occasional puffer. My wife tolerates my hobby but would never consider lighting up.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mine likes the smell of the tobacco just not the smoke.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I’ve enjoyed a handful of cigars with the Girlfriend! Started off buying her mild/med blends and she wasn’t a fan. Now she enjoys the same stuff i do just doesn’t smoke very often. I think her last smoke was a Flathead Spark plug we enjoyed at a local lounge. She really like that one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ke5cdr634 (Dec 6, 2017)

My wife will sit outside with me while I smoke my cigars or pipes. She loves the smell. However, I have not been able to convince her to try smoking one. I really enjoy the conversations we have had together while she sits with when I smoke them.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Mrs Hickorynut will converse with me while smoking, and I pipe in the office at home. Occasionally, she'll join me. At the last lounge event she had a KFC Delphina and we ended up winning a KFC barrel head sign...win win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

My wife will very occasionally hang out with me. Then the next day she'll be on about how she can't sleep at night because I'm killing myself.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Olecharlie said:


> I thought of this when I was visiting a cigar lounge and this beautiful lady came in and purchased some cigars for herself and friends, said she was an occasional puffer. My wife tolerates my hobby but would never consider lighting up.


You had me at beautiful lady! In 50 years of smoking cigars I can count on one hand the amount of beautiful ladies I've seen smoking cigars....lotsa fugly ones but not enough beautiful ones. Just as well...I don't need the aggravation .:vs_OMG:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> My wife will very occasionally hang out with me. Then the next day she'll be on about how she can't sleep at night because I'm killing myself.


She must be an Aries. &#128522;


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Olecharlie said:


> She must be an Aries. &#128522;


Lol...it's true...my wife is an Aries!


----------



## zeblods (Nov 30, 2017)

My gf is a regular cigarette smoker, and she enjoys smoking an occasional cigar with me. She enjoy mild cigars, and says she like the smell of "fresh" cigar smoke, but hate the smell of cold cigar smoke.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

The wife is also a cig smoker, she enjoys the smell of my cigars but every time she tries one she wants to inhale. That and she doesn't have the patience to deal with the lighting and such. She will sit with me and smoke a cig while I enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

We do plenty together. In the warm months sometimes we’ll be on the deck and she’ll read while I smoke. 
She also understands cigar time is my time. 
Alone time is an important part of a healthy relationship.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I’m still in college so I don’t have the wife part down yet, but when I’m my mom will go with me to the lounge that my dad manages and she’ll smoke a cigar with us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

Wife enjoys some of the Acid line and will have a few puffs here and there off of my cigars. She doesn’t mind me enjoying them at all, sits outside with me or tells me to go out and enjoy a stick (ploy to get me outside). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pipes , cigars, cigarettes.. She hates all of them almost as much as she hates me...ALMOST..lol

As was stated before.." Why do you spend so much money to kill yourself?" Is the daily question.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

UBC03 said:


> Pipes , cigars, cigarettes.. She hates all of them almost as much as she hates me...ALMOST..lol
> 
> As was stated before.." Why do you spend so much money to kill yourself?" Is the daily question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My answer to that question... just like the answer to the question of... Why do men die before their wives.... because we want to.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

And what about their hobbies which we have to accept? Shoes, bags, which cost considerably more than our rolled up leaves?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Right! Shoes verses cigars, think i will order mote sticks, maybe some Opus, yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Just curious who enjoy's a cigar with their spouse or significant other.


No significant others that smoke, but we have several female members in the local Cigar Club, most smoke infused stuff, like ACID.

We do have a couple of fewmale members who are spouses of other member, or just lady member who do smoke what I will call Non-Infused Cigars.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Not important what you smoke, I started on infused 18 mo ago it gave me the same enjoyment and relaxing effect then as the full bodied cigars I smoke now. Smoke em if you got em! Now I pretty much dislike infused anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

talisker10 said:


> And what about their hobbies which we have to accept? Shoes, bags, which cost considerably more than our rolled up leaves?


That's my problem.. I have to beg her to spend money on herself. Now the spending on the grandkids is a whole nother ball game.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

talisker10 said:


> And what about their hobbies which we have to accept? Shoes, bags, which cost considerably more than our rolled up leaves?


If you have to ask that question...you're already too late with an answer. We've been bangin that rock for thousands of years.:surprise:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

My wife doesn’t like to smoke cigars, and neither of us are cigarette smokers - but every now and then she’ll join me and puff on a cigarette as if it was a cigar. 
A girl I was with before my wife was curious about cigars so she and I both started smoking them back then.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

PTAaron said:


> My wife doesn't like to smoke cigars, and neither of us are cigarette smokers - but every now and then she'll join me and puff on a cigarette as if it was a cigar.


I think they call that mocking..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> She must be an Aries. &#128522;


Close - Cancer :wink2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife doesn't smoke at all and doesn't keep me company for long because she gets bored. My girlfriend on the other hand .... JK!


----------



## CigarScotty (Mar 23, 2017)

Partner lets me get away with it, but hates the smell. So I make sure I have my daily smoke before I shower. This way I'm happy and she's happy.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

NO way she would ever even try a cigar but she'll sit outside with me or go for a walk while I have one. She permits my smoking in my office / man cave and doesn't complain about boxes showing up in the mail as she has her own luxuries. And she bought me my 3rd wineador last year for Xmas so I don't know that I could ask for much more !


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Pipes , cigars, cigarettes.. She hates all of them almost as much as she hates me...ALMOST..lol
> 
> As was stated before.." Why do you spend so much money to kill yourself?" Is the daily question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


LOL!

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

My wife hates everything about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

My wife will smoke a cig out in the carport with me while I enjoy a cigar. She doesn't care for cigars and, rarely says that she likes the smell but, she does on occasion. She'll pick something up for me now and then and, I'm usually surprised by her choices basically knowing nothing about them. Between her intuition (luck) and, the recommendations from the person working the B&M they do pretty well. She understands that I enjoy them and, I don't really get any grief from her about my purchases because it's no secret that my cigar budget isn't huge LOL. I have to twist her arm to buy things that she enjoys or, sneak back later to get it for her.


----------



## Smoking Joe (Sep 1, 2017)

I lit up an Ashton VSG, one time, that had been in my humi for 5-6 years. It was incredible and fairly mild, so I told my wife, “you wanna know what I like about cigars, so much? You’ve got to take a puff of this - don’t inhale - and tell me what you think.” I even dried off the tip. I just knew she was going to say, “Oh yeah, wow, I see what you mean” or “Hmmm, well, it’s not for me but, yeah, interesting.” All she said was, “don’t like it.”

Another time when she expressed concern over how many cigars I was smoking and potential risks, I chirped back, “It’s probably no worse for me than those 2 glasses of wine you have almost every night.” Never heard another word about it.

That’s what therapists refer to as “finding balance” in the relationship, gentleman.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

She wont smoke a cigar unless it's a Swisher with it's guts dumped and replaced with Cali's finest. 

She's also as hard headed as I am, even if she doesn't like my cigars she knows complaining about them on any level will do no good. We both have our vices, i don't complain about hers and she trys to keep the complaining to a minimum. After 18 years together I enjoy my alone time with a cigar but I don't always get it, for some reason she likes being around me..... For what reason I'll never know.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine doesn't smoke, but she will sit outside on the patio with me while I have a cigar or two.

If it's not too cold, we will sit in the garage. I'll have a drink and a cigar, she has wine.

She said if I make a mild one she will smoke it. She's ON.  Next spring when it's warm enough she will have her cigar.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

My wife hates my cigar hobby. She tolerates it just enough for me to smoke them around her and have them all over the house, and be obsessed with them and spend lots of money on them. She would never smoke one but she can be near me when I do.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 2, 2018)

Wife and I just got done sharing a Gurkha Elegance. We'll usually either share a larger one or each grab like a robusto and smoke together. Of course we each have own separate hobbies, too. This just happens to be one we share.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> That's my problem.. I have to beg her to spend money on herself. Now the spending on the grandkids is a whole nother ball game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yup, my wife spends little to nothing on herself. She is a bit obsessed with socks, but doesn't even buy expensive ones. She loves her watch collection, but they are all gshocks and I purchased every single one. She wouldn't spend that money, herself.

She is supportive of all my hobbies and sometimes joins me, but she can't be around when there is cigar smoking. Smell bothers her and triggers an instant headache. But she never busts my balls about going out to have a cigar or spending the night at the lounge. I would agree with @Rondo that cigar time is my time and it is good for spouses and significant other to have their own interests and time spent away from each other.


----------



## Bubba's Pop (Jul 3, 2017)

WNYTony said:


> NO way she would ever even try a cigar but she'll sit outside with me or go for a walk while I have one. She permits my smoking in my office / man cave and doesn't complain about boxes showing up in the mail as she has her own luxuries. And she bought me my 3rd wineador last year for Xmas so I don't know that I could ask for much more !


Keeper !


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As for the she's a keeper comments. I think whether our wives/husbands hate smoke, share cigars with us, buy accessories for us, or roll their eyes every time we get something in the mail..they put up with our obsessions. 

They may bitch a little but think how insane we seem to the non tobacco crowd. 

Your wife ever catch you smelling you humidor for no apparent reason?

Watch you reorganize your stash for the umpteenth time? 

Realize you've taken half the food out of the freezer and took it to your parents, so you had room to put your latest buying spree?

They sit and listen to us explain why 62% is perfect but 60% is panic mode? 

They put up with our cigars, pipes, guns, golf and whatever your into currently.. If they don't kill us, I say "THEY'RE A KEEPER"

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> As for the she's a keeper comments. I think whether our wives/husbands hate smoke, share cigars with us, buy accessories for us, or roll their eyes every time we get something in the mail..they put up with our obsessions.
> 
> They may bitch a little but think how insane we seem to the non tobacco crowd.
> 
> ...


Lol well said!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, my wife has seen me go through the panic mode of RH fluctuation. When I’m out of town traveling for work, she checks the Hygro’s for me and sends me a text if they go outside my comfortable range. Then, she will carry out instructions on how to respond.


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

My wife and I enjoy cigars together. Makes it tougher to keep the humidor stocked. At least I can get her to approve the cigar budget though.


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

I smoke cigars with my wife once in a while. Mostly when we are in Florida in the pool or hot tub. One time on a cruise she had a cigar with me. I can say she smoked maybe 15 in her entire life. She enjoys mostly smaller cigars like a Padron 2000 or a cuban romeo #2


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

UBC03 said:


> As for the she's a keeper comments. I think whether our wives/husbands hate smoke, share cigars with us, buy accessories for us, or roll their eyes every time we get something in the mail..they put up with our obsessions.
> 
> They may bitch a little but think how insane we seem to the non tobacco crowd.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all of this - very well said Dino.

But this part about letting your wife WATCH while you reorganize your stash or do any inventory of any sort...... that I cannot do. That could lead to questions like how many, how much, why so many, al of which I don't wish to answer ! No, no - whenever she comes around as I have wineadors open I just quickly stuff everything inside and leave and go back later. 
I may be dumb but I ain't stupid :vs_laugh:


----------

